

The ‘Unicorn’ Club, Now Admitting New Members - pen2l
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/08/24/technology/the-unicorn-club-now-admitting-new-members.html

======
gjolund
I REALLY hate the word unicorn in this context.

There is nothing mythical about well funded startups having high valuations.

You don't stumble into one while galavanting through an enchanted forest.

You can't drink the blood of a successful SV CEO to prolong your life.

If you say "unicorn" in reference to tech startups I immediately assume you
are a trendy idiot who's vocabulary doesn't extend past memes and buzzwords.

